# I've Been Reading Again...About Food



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone tried Hill's Ideal Balance Natural Chicken and Brown Rice? Went to PetSmart last night for furbaby food and they had a display of this food. It says no grains--was thinking about Zoey who has skin allergies. Looked on-line today and didn't find a lot of info. I bought a small test bad and everyone seemed to really like it. also, they are putting in a line of holistic food. Anyone know anything good or bad about this food choice?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have found that Hills is not normally popular on the web. Hills Science Diet has been the foods that many vets have recommended for years-and it was high dollar for a lot of corn and what people refer to as 'fillers'.

So after the 'grain free' craze started, Hills decided to make their own line of grain free foods and get rid of things like corn and byproducts. Dog food people still aren't crazy about Hills, but it is at least starting to find it's place on things like the Whole Dog Journal's list of approved foods...though it may only be certain recipes you find there.

There are still foods out there, more affordable with what I think is a better looking ingredient list.

That said, I have a lot of respect for Hills. Did you know you can tour their facilities? That means they are kept clean and they practice regular hygiene. After the fiasco with the Diamond plants, it is important to me that companies be so open and be CLEAN in their facilities. I realize I can't tour them all but at least Hills will let you inside to theirs. To me, that's big.

I also respect the research behind the product-even as much of a dog foodie as I am-and as much hate has hills gets from dog foodies, I really believe there is a LOT of research and hard core fact that goes into making their foods. I may not even be opposed to throwing a bag of their new formulas into our rotation sometime.

I still think you can find better foods for the same price or lower, but if you like it, and your dogs like it and do well on it...well.. I have discovered that the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I have found that Hills is not normally popular on the web. Hills Science Diet has been the foods that many vets have recommended for years-and it was high dollar for a lot of corn and what people refer to as 'fillers'.
> 
> So after the 'grain free' craze started, Hills decided to make their own line of grain free foods and get rid of things like corn and byproducts. Dog food people still aren't crazy about Hills, but it is at least starting to find it's place on things like the Whole Dog Journal's list of approved foods...though it may only be certain recipes you find there.
> 
> ...


As you said, I couldn't find much info about them. The "kids" ate their supper last night and they picked out the new kibbble and left the old. Same thing this morning for breakfast. Hubby thinks that I read and think too much. I just want them to have the best of everythiing. I love them so much and I want to do what it best.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hill's does have a history of using fillers, by-products and preservatives. I know they have been advertising lately that they have improved their food.
Here is a review from dogfoodadvisor.com that gives the Ideal Balance Chicken and Brown Rice food 3 out of 5 stars and explains why.

Hill's Ideal Balance Dog Food | Review and Rating

I find the dog food advisor site helpful because it explains why each ingredient is good or bad.

I am a little confused - Isn't brown rice a grain? How can it be grain free?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> As you said, I couldn't find much info about them. The "kids" ate their supper last night and they picked out the new kibbble and left the old. Same thing this morning for breakfast. Hubby thinks that I read and think too much. I just want them to have the best of everythiing. I love them so much and I want to do what it best.


LOL I do the same  Just do what works. I love Fromm-but it's not everyone's top choice. If you like Idea Balance, give it 30 days, check their coats see if anyone is itching or licking. Are they shiny, do they smell? Anyone having tons of eye goobers? Anyone having tummy problems? 

If your'e going to really try a new food that you want to stick to, I think 30 days is a good run.


----------

